# Stuck on boot menu



## Lakunka

Hi
My Lenovo G580 laptop won't start up. When I turn it on using the power button it goes straight to boot menu/app menu. There are various options there to choose from, but whichever one I choose, it keeps going back to boot menu. I've tried using the novo button, but it still doesn't work. Whatever I choose from the novo button screen, except "BIOS setup", keeps taking me back to the boot menu. My laptop won't start up, and it's really frustrating! Please help?! 

Thanks


----------



## TheShooter93

Hello *Lakunka*,

Can you successfully boot into Safe Mode?

*How to Boot Into Safe Mode in Windows 8*


----------



## Lakunka

Unfortunately not


----------



## TheShooter93

Try pressing *F11* as the computer boots up.

This should let you access the Recovery Partition on your system.

If it is successful do not proceed, just let me know as completing a System Recovery will format your drive and return it to factory conditions (and erase all of your personal data).


----------



## Lakunka

TheShooter93 said:


> Try pressing *F11* as the computer boots up.
> 
> This should let you access the Recovery Partition on your system.
> 
> If it is successful do not proceed, just let me know as completing a System Recovery will format your drive and return it to factory conditions (and erase all of your personal data).


Same story. It takes me back to boot menu. I can't do anything


----------



## TheShooter93

I have tried in vain to find out another possible hotkey to access the Recovery Partition on your Lenovo computer.

The next step I can advise for you to try would be to contact Lenovo support and ask them how to access your Recovery Partition.

If you are successful, then you know you have a way to restore your computer to factory condition. At which time, your concern (I assume) would become saving your personal data before performing the System Recovery. That is where I will be able to help you further.


----------



## TerryNet

The Novo button--which Lakunka already tried--is Lenovo's way to get to the Recovery partition (when things are working right).


----------



## TheShooter93

TerryNet said:


> The Novo button--which Lakunka already tried--is Lenovo's way to get to the Recovery partition (when things are working right).


Ah, I was not aware of that. Thank you. :up:

---------------------------------------------------

In that case the harddrive may have died, or the Recovery Partition was corrupted or deleted.

*Lakunka*, when you access the BIOS, is the harddrive detected?


----------



## Lakunka

Yes, it's detected..


----------



## Macboatmaster

What please are the options shown on the boot menu and the apps menu you mention


> it goes straight to boot menu/app menu. There are various options there to choose from


----------

